# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  MIND depression and anxiety support group.

## JustEM

Anyone got any personal experience of what a UK depression and anxiety support group run by the mental health charity MIND is like? 

Of course, any other similar experiences would be most welcomed if you'd like to share please! Thank you.

I have an assessment at my local MIND tomorrow and the group follows. I feel I would like to give it a shot as I have been exploring what support mechanisms are beneficial (or not!) to improve my own personal mental health and well being over the last few months. It will be my first time in group therapy. 

I have chickened out of an eating disorder twice over the last month but know deep down I didn't really want to go and sit around with other sufferers, especially with anorexia as this is a trigger that gets me down and does my head in. 

I tried a youth depression and anxiety group a few months back and it just reeeeeally wasn't the right fit. But I'm glad I tried it nonetheless. 

Hope to hear from someone soon. Thanks x

----------


## JustEM

**Eating disorder support group

----------


## Paula

I haven't personally had experience with MIND but, from what others have said over the years, I _believe_ that services can vary from region to region.  But it's absolutely got to be worth a shot?

----------


## Suzi

I haven't tried one but I've heard the same as Paula - but it's the same with everything isn't it? I am sure though that it's definitely got to be worth a go to try!  :):

----------


## Honeyflower

Not tried them either but I have heard good things about them, I agree it is worth a shot.

----------


## Amaya

Yes and they were awesome.

I went to a couple of different groups there. Mostly you sit together and share whilst someone running the group guides conversation. But the groups can be quite different from one another depending on what they are about. Whilst I was visiting Mind I had some one on one listening time, an art class, a group on the five ways to wellbeing, a day out riding interesting bikes, and a support group where several clients met together to share experiences of coping. I think it got me through a very isolated and bad time of my life. Especially the art group. I learnt how to paint realistically there. Company and focus for a few hours a week. Nothing but good feelings and almost the only thing I would miss about that town.

----------


## JustEM

Thanks everyone for being so positive and encouraging  :): 

As it goes, I didn't make it to the groups for several (very valid!) reasons.  :(nod):  I am using a daily online support group too which is great, and these forums help as well. Makes me feel less isolated.

I'm so glad to hear how much it benefited you, Amaya. That's really positive.  :): 

Thanks all x

----------

Paula (26-08-17),Suzi (26-08-17)

----------

